# How I Used YouTube To Make 60 Funny Graphic Tee Sales the Night I Launched



## imahottee

Hi, guys. 

My name's Mike Martin and I own I'm a Hot Tee, a new clean-humor t-shirt company that is, as they say, "powered by PrintMojo." I don't want to be marked a spammer, so if you want to check out our site, you'll have to Google it 

We launched about a month ago and have had a lot of success thus far. Like a lot of you guys, I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to get people to my site, and how to target them exactly (and I'd love to get into that later!), but I just wanted to drop by and give you guys a tip that has made a *huge* difference in my company's sales. 

I knew from the beginning that I wanted to make sure my company was different than other "funny tee" places out there, because - and I'm not trying to disparage their character or anything - I always felt vaguely uncomfortable when I saw crude humor shirts on other people when I was a kid. Now, I'm twenty-four years old now, but I remember vividly having to look away, having to pretend I hadn't seen them. I also remember feeling sort of badly for my parents, who tried to shield me from that stuff. 

Anyhow - it occurred to me that the best way to market to people who love clean humor as much as I do would be to get in with someone who does that sort of thing on YouTube. So that's what I did. 

EdBassmaster (again, make with the Google! ) is, as of this writing, the 68th most subscribed comedian of all-time on YouTube, and his popularity has been skyrocketing lately. Ed has a really loyal fanbase, and part of his schtick is that he does all these different characters during his prank phone calls/pranks in public. One of the most popular ones is a cowboy named "Mumbles." 

So I made Ed a video letter, asking if he'd like to help me promote my tees in exchange for us making him a one-of-a-kind "Mumbles is My Homeboy" shirt. 

He called me within an hour and said he'd like to work with me and *sell* the "Mumbles" shirts to the public. 

I was floating. 

--

Fast-forward to six weeks later: Ed put up a prank call video titled "Mumbles Shirts!!" 

Two minutes later, I got my first order. 

This was at something like 10 PM. As I drifted off to sleep, I kept hearing my Outlook Express e-mail alert chime sound. (I wish I'd changed it to the O'Jays' song, like Rodney! )

When I woke up, we had sold over 60 shirts. Literally overnight, with no other marketing whatsoever. 

The best part? When the people went to get the "Mumbles" shirts, approximately 1 in 10 of them picked up another one of our designs 

Now, I'm really not bragging: I just wanted to share this incredible information with you guys, because I really don't know of anybody else who has done quite what we have. Yes, the sales have definitely trickled off, but Ed and I are going to make another video soon to promote the shirts again. And I'm also currently getting my shirts off to as many YouTube celebrities as I can, so they'll wear them and hopefully link us. 


--

So, what lessons can be learned here? 

1) *Find out who your target market is, and then find out who are, to use Malcoln Gladwell's term, "The Influencers."* You do gaming tees? Try to hook up with the Angry Video Game Nerd, or the Irate Gamer, or maybe even the guys at ScrewAttack. You get the idea. 

2) *Put effort into your presentation to The Influencers! *I spent a solid couple days filming and editing a fairly simple, but elegant, video for Ed. He said that it was the professionalism of that video that made him become convinced I was someone he could feel comfortable working with. 

3) *A video that receives a lot of views will get you more exposure than almost any CPC campaign - and it's a heck of a lot cheaper, too!* Total cost of getting Ed to put up the video (which currently has 10K+ views)? About sixty dollars worth of free shirts for him and his family. 

4) *Three words: Synergy, synergy, synergy*. Ed had been wanting to get t-shirts made because he wants to get his name and face out there; I wanted to get exposure for my tees. Ed actually was so happy about the t-shirts being made by a high-quality company (he'd experimented with, and been hugely disappointed by, Cafe Press) that he refused to be paid for what we made on the shirts. He just wanted a number of free ones for himself and for his family. (But believe me, I'm definitely going to pay him in the future - when we do our next set of shirts based on his characters )

--

There have been so many other wonderful things that came from this. First of all, Ed has become a good friend of mine. And I think the t-shirts lend a certain air of excitement to his persona. (Not that he totally needed our help or anything: His popularity has more than doubled since August. It took him almost 2 years to get 10K subscribers, and he's gotten 12K since August. And, he may be being featured on MadTV in a couple weeks.) Also, Ed is setting up his own website now, and we're probably going to team up to do more shirts together. 

--

I apologize if this post was ramble-y; but I thought it would help you guys out. Let me know if you have any questions; I'd love to answer 'em. 

- Mike


----------



## 90chevytruck

Wow that is a really great marketing scheme. Thanks for the tip. I have to try that when I start printing again.


----------



## perrolocodesigns

Nice post Mike....off to google your site now.

Good luck


----------



## perrolocodesigns

BTW...you can put your link in your signature...that is accepted here.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I love the positive attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorilladuck

As a fellow "Powered by Printmojo" designer, this is a very inspiring post! A couple of questions: First of all, how big was that first run of "Mumbles is My Homeboy" shirt, how many did you print? Did you contact EdBassmaster before you ordered the shirts to be printed? I would think with the 3 week turn-around time for printing, you would have had to plan ahead.

I've often wondered how I could use Youtube to market, but I guess I don't spend a lot of time on it and don't know all that much about it. For instance, how do you know who youtube celebrities are and how to you find out about them? Are there just people who are sort of famous to people who ferquent youtube?


----------



## Robert H

Can you show us the video you made for Ed? It would be helpful to see how you approached your influencer.


----------



## imahottee

Ryan - glad you found the post useful! I've been a fan of your shirts for quite a while, and I think it was your post on these forums that really let me know how PrintMojo worked, so I owe you one. 

To answer your questions - 
*
How big was that first run of "Mumbles is My Homeboy" shirt, how many did you print?

*
100 shirts. 50 female, 50 male. Neither Ed nor I were really certain how many we could sell, but 100 seemed like a good starting place. Thus far, we've just about sold out of male and we've got about 20 female left. Those should go in the next couple weeks, as we're about to make a new promo video soon. 

*Did you contact EdBassmaster before you ordered the shirts to be printed? 

*Absolutely. I wouldn't want to make money off of his characters without his permission (not to mention, he could sue me if I tried ). I contacted him about 6 weeks before the shirts were actually available. 

*I would think with the 3 week turn-around time for printing, you would have had to plan ahead.
* 
Right. Although, for me, the turnaround was more like 2 weeks. 

*I've often wondered how I could use Youtube to market, but I guess I don't spend a lot of time on it and don't know all that much about it. For instance, how do you know who youtube celebrities are and how to you find out about them? Are there just people who are sort of famous to people who ferquent youtube? 

*Well, like I said in my post, I think the best way to use YouTube to market is to piggyback on someone else - an "Influencer." There are many reasons for this, not the least of which is that a lot of people really love the people on YouTube and want to support them any way they can. This makes people much more likely to buy their goods. Another thing to remember, though, is that any time a YouTuber makes a video, an alert is sent out to all the people who have "subscribed" to them. So more or less, any time someone "subs" (slang for subscribes, or subscribers, sometimes) your videos, they're put on your mailing list. Thus, if you can get someone popular to wear your shirts, you're basically getting access to a thousands-strong mailing list. (Like I mentioned before, Ed has 22K, which is awesome and very respectable. But there are people on YouTube, like Fred or Smosh, have over 600K subscribers.) 

The way to find out who the biggest guys are? Well, the all-time "subbed" list is located at YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.. :]

And by the way, if you guys liked this tip, could you return the love by faving our Hoverboard shirt? http://rumplo.com/tees/tee/7281-hill-valley-hoverboard-champion

Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## imahottee

All our videos are at YouTube - HotTeeTV's Channel. The "Message to EdBassmaster" as the original video I sent him. 

Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## gorilladuck

Mike, thanks for all the info, and glad my PM post was helpful!

Now to figure out a way to do something with youtube!


----------



## PORT TOWN PRINTI

lol. cool . i wish i can do the marketing and printing on my own.


----------



## ukhustle

Great advise, I wish you guy the best of luck. We're defiantly gonna give this a try


----------



## NancyJPants

Inspiring!


----------



## imahottee

Thanks, Nancy! I'm glad this post has been of so much use to people. 

I always wanted to show you guys a new video I made: "How To Run a T-Shirt Company"

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcqBvjDIO0[/media]

It's a rudimentary view of things, but I think ya'll will still enjoy it. 

- Mike


----------



## Titere

Awesome! Thank you for sharing!

I am planning to do the same. Well, not exactly the same, but something like it. I will get a Camcorder for Christmas and will start doing videos. I will do parodies and commercials and stuff.

I got inspired by momoypalaboy, 2 kids from the Phillipines who get millons of hits just by singing on a webcam.

Cool huh?


----------



## iwearyourshirt

Seriously great success story using social media! Congrats and good luck in the future, you may have found your niche marketing.


----------



## proprint1

wonderful story and best luck to you, you have found your nitch.


----------



## lucky110103

Great idea. Best of luck!


----------



## GudT

Just wanted to say thanks for the tips and ideas. We had thought about doing something like this and your experience has confirmed that it could be successful. How is your business now?


----------



## inker

Wow Mike...that was REALLY informative. Thanks for the post and keeputhegudwrk! Okay , okay, I'm no Mumbles...

Keep up the good work!

Donna


----------



## theprintshop

Man this posting tip is amazing. I have just had so many ideas on what we do in our business. The biggest problem we have when you put images of your designs on website is that people come and copy them. What about having all designs displayed in a youtube video. That would be great.


----------



## ChuckOrPhill

theprintshop said:


> The biggest problem we have when you put images of your designs on website is that people come and copy them.


Before you upload your pics take them into photo shop and watermark them with your name. It makes more work for them if they decide to copy and paste. Unless you're talking aboot copying the idea.


----------



## robertf215

HI MIKE
Thanks for posting your story I think that's neat. Would it be to much to ask how you made
the video letter and if it is a url to view it.


----------



## bertiewooster

Great post, it's nice to see something paying off!
It goes to show, think outside of the box and reap the rewards - I'm always inspired by these sort of stories, hope you sell even more next time.
Cheers
Tony


----------



## ariess

WOW! That is so awesome. Thanks for sharing and good luck, keep the shirts a movin.


----------



## lincolnapparel

Wow, awesome. I'm starting to diversify my marketing so I can start selling, and this goes to show that creative modes of marketing done right work well. Now I need to think up something!


----------



## hiGH

awesome story dude! love the strategy!


----------



## P CustomApparel

awe they arent in business anymore. just tried to visit their site


----------



## NigelT

I haven't read all of the replies yet, but I just had to thank Mike for the post. Very inspirational. 

I was thinking of doing a similar thing and am looking to get together with some music friends to do one of collections on the synergy side of things and make up some videos to go with this. 

Your post makes me feel I'm on the right track and although I don't know anyone that gets that many views on Youtube, I am sure this strategy will pay of in the long term in establishing value in the brand and generating buzz and sales.

Thanks again.


----------



## mokothemonkey

Wow- congrats on the great start! You really hope you continue to do well.


----------



## SHIROINEKO

Smart Move man.

Thanks


----------



## aminkarim

have you thought of writing a book on this?


----------



## PollynCrackers

Awesome- we kind of do the same thing. We send free shirts to youtuber's that love wearing them- you get far more "impressions" and searches for your money compared to adsense or something of that nature.
pollyandcrackers.com


----------



## Joeyt

I was initially thinking of filming a video, a parody of a 'famous' person. I guess after years on the YouTube site as a customer, I have realized that such parodies are often well, should I say, celebrated? That was how I had that idea.

Now that you have shared your experience, it makes more sense so actually hook up with that 'famous' person to do a collaboration of some sort! Thanks for your great idea man. Anyway, am I right to say you're somehow or another, 'tapping' on that person's fan base and popularity?


----------



## NigelT

PollynCrackers said:


> Awesome- we kind of do the same thing. We send free shirts to youtuber's that love wearing them- you get far more "impressions" and searches for your money compared to adsense or something of that nature.
> pollyandcrackers.com


This sounds like a great idea and a lot more effective than traditional advertising.


----------



## GarageCotton01

This thread is from 2008, just figured that out..

Also curious as to what happened with their shop.


----------



## shanpriya

Hi Mike.....

Really very very useful and motivational story yours. My hearty thanks to post such a useful post its very useful one for beginners how to market their product using social media.....

I am from India....i am totally new for online business your post is very helpful to me. Please to continue post this kind of useful information......

thanks once again and best of luck in upcoming days....


----------



## Purpleberry Blue

Thanks for this post!

Very helpful info on how to promote your line

Very nice indeed!

I'll be trying this out, maybe even add a discount only for the subscribers of vlogger whoever it maybe.

Someone that sort of represents your own Company Philosophy would be ideal.

Thanks again

Will.


----------



## biglolz

Great post! Its all about the audience !


----------



## mattgold

Great Story... Too bad imahottee.com seems to be down.

Anyone know the "rest" of the story?


----------



## stuli40802

Great Marketing.


----------



## Jmanindie93

Half way through this I was thinking about trying to get a hold of the Irate Gamer, funny you mentioned him later on.


----------



## On the Rocks

This was a clever move and took some nerve to do it.
Looks like Mike is not operating any longer.
The Youtube, MySpace have been inactive for years, he hasn't commented on his own inspiring thread and his website is just a holding page.

The marketing can be the weak link in the game plan for many designers/budding manufacturers.
In depth knowledge of Photoshop/Coral, good design flair, competent printers but dead in the water when it comes to shifting the shirts.


----------



## proprint1

I know This was posted way back, but it is very useful.
Thanks


----------



## WCW

Brilliant post! Thanks. 5*


----------



## david teo

Good info..thanks


----------



## tmasessa

Thanks Mike. I'll try something like this. Is it easy to edit a video taken using my Mac? Is there a program I need to get? I don't know the first thing about making a video and editing it for YT. Thanks again. Great tip.


----------



## codyjoe

I would like to know where things have gone since the day this thread first started as I've known Ed through Youtube for a bit now (I'm a YouTuber myself) and he uses DistrictLines for his shirts so obviously something fell through with the initial agreement these guys had come to.


----------



## retrac

sad that this was such a great idea and story, but the site is no more. 

imahottee should come back and share what happened.


----------



## DigitalInkArts

I was excited about this when I saw it. After reading down the line I noticed how old it was. ( that happens a lot here ) Wish there was a way to put all the old ones aside and know that you are going into an archive for out of date posts. Anyway, I think I am going to make a video and try to do something like this.


----------



## lewis1987

Great idea, who would you suggest i contact for my brand? (see signature) I like to know how people see my line, versus how i see my line and see if we think of the similar kind of people


----------



## johnasonlulu

that's cool lol


----------

